# Kayak fishing at cherry grove boat landing



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Was thinking of putting the kayak out on house creek sunday if the weather holds. Anybody here interested in going? Thinking early A.M. with the possibility of staying all day. haha.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure about creeks but the surf drum bite has been insane. Live shrimp and fleas in the suds.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

It'll be another 4wks before I get to launch my Yak down there.
Be sure to post a report. :fishing:


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Sadly I got skunked today. Did hook up with something large enough to move the kayak on a rooster tail, but he spit the hook. Saw an old man who said he caught 9 flounder on live mullet by trolling real slow. Said he was also jigging and it wasn't producing. Looks like live bait is where it's at right now. Fished from 6:30 till 11:30 on outgoing tide.


----------

